# Playing youtube sometimes low sound volume.



## Alain De Vos (Feb 1, 2020)

Playing youtube I sometimes a low sound volume even when everything in the mixer is set to 100 %
Can I pre amplify ?
Something like , hw.snd.vpc_0db=1 , but then with a negative number ...


----------

